# 970 evo plus 1tb RND4K  performance



## dassan (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello i ve just got a 970 evo plus 1 tb for my pc and used crystaldiskmark for the performances.  But my RND4K performance shows low i think. When i looked on net  i saw   1871 / 2050 on RND4K where mine is only 663/578.  I wud be happy if u tell me what cause this plz, thanks.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi,
I wouldn't worry about it you're exceeding read/ write spec's


----------



## dassan (Jan 27, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't worry about it you're exceeding read/ write spec's


I had microsoft driver installled. This is after installing samsung driver, still low tho.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi,
First test you posted settings are different 
Second is on default settings testing 1GiB not 16Gib.


----------



## dassan (Jan 27, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> First test you posted settings are different
> Second is on default settings testing 1GiB not 16Gib.


When i benchmarked it the same version 7.0.0 i saw on net  it s close numbers now.  only difference is  it was writing Q32T1 on the first one under RND4K  and  this one it writes Q32T16 , dont know the difference tho.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi,
All I test and verify is the main read/ write speeds, if it exceeds 3500/ 3300 in this case I'm happy because not a lot of ssd's can do that


----------



## dassan (Feb 1, 2021)

My  5 days ago SEQ1M  Q1T1  Write benchmark is  3060s   but  now  the belowe picture is it s about 1600s mh/s. Disk was empty on first benchmark and it s %25 full on second.  Shows something wrong with ssd? Also  on the first picture  left   from crystaldiskinfo     it says  ''number of error information log entries''   raw values 22.  That write speed  decrease is  something to do with this?  I wud be happy if u help plz, thanks.


----------



## pony66 (Feb 1, 2021)

dassan,​What does windows see, run ( winsat diskformal )  in admin powershell, just wondering.

Are you assuming that q32t1 is iops, and think you should see the iops for it, ?.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 2, 2021)

dassan said:


> My  5 days ago SEQ1M  Q1T1  Write benchmark is  3060s   but  now  the belowe picture is it s about 1600s mh/s. Disk was empty on first benchmark and it s %25 full on second.  Shows something wrong with ssd? Also  on the first picture  left   from crystaldiskinfo     it says  ''number of error information log entries''   raw values 22.  That write speed  decrease is  something to do with this?  I wud be happy if u help plz, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 186559



Your drive was well within spec when it was empty, so why worry about it? That's when all SSDs perform at their peak, so it's doing just fine. I don't take CrystalDiskMark results on a used SSD as gospel mainly because they're so highly inconsistent. If you re-run the SEQ1M tests you'll find they can fluctuate hundreds of MB/s even if you're doing back-to-back runs.

I filled up my 1TB 970 Evo is around 65% full right now (it has two partitions hence the 195GiB capacity) and the RND4K speeds are a fraction of what you're getting. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## dassan (Feb 2, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Your drive was well within spec when it was empty, so why worry about it? That's when all SSDs perform at their peak, so it's doing just fine. I don't take CrystalDiskMark results on a used SSD as gospel mainly because they're so highly inconsistent. If you re-run the SEQ1M tests you'll find they can fluctuate hundreds of MB/s even if you're doing back-to-back runs.
> 
> I filled up my 1TB 970 Evo is around 65% full right now (it has two partitions hence the 195GiB capacity) and the RND4K speeds are a fraction of what you're getting. Nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> View attachment 186562



The first picture i showed on left from crystaldiskinfo it says ''number of error information log entries'' raw values 22. It s not normal right? Tho i made a full diagnostic scan on samsung magician  it  didnt show anything bad.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi,


----------

